# Wenge Steak Handler / Fork Set



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I havent done any of these in a long while, i am a bit outta practice and i am not sure i like the turning wenge. Stars are inlayed with White Tail Antler and up front are once fired 12 gauge brass.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First-Class work there, Mate... Like that antler inlay idea...You're just chuck full of innovative ideas (or sumthin')...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Can't beat that Robert.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

MIghty fine work Robert !

FYI. I don't turn Wenge if I don't have to.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow-very nice.LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words.. I must admit I like turning Duck Calls Much better..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Robert...classy work there! Great idea with the 12g brass.....I like it. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are really very nice. Good job.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome work! I like the 12g idea.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I would like to see the fork end so I can potlick you ideal.


----------

